# Potential overheating?



## Pearson182 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ati Radeon 4870 HD 1024mb
4 gb Corsair Dominator RAM
320Gb Sata 2 HDD
Ati Crossfire Motherboard
Corsair 650W Power Supply
Amd Phenom II 3.1ghz dual core processor

The system seems to run fine with zero lag on any games or whilst performing any actions, however when the screensaver activates, upon waking it up there is often a grey screen, or sometimes no screen at all, but when i turn the monitor off and back on it appears fine. When i am playing pretty much any games it may run fine for anythin between 5 minutes and an hour, but it will eventually crash and either leave a grey screen and a loud buzzing sound through the speakers, or sometimes just a black screen and the buzzing sound. I have no idea what the problem may be, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Pearson :wave:

I don't think your problem is heat-related, PC's usually either slow down to a crawl or just shut down when too hot.

The way it crashes after the screensaver seems to indicate it's software related - Is it the same with different screensavers?


----------



## forumuser10 (Mar 22, 2009)

What antivirus are you running. Make sure to update and then run your antivrius to scan your computer.


----------

